# wood stain, polyurethane, varnish, DIY help



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I need to refinish a dining room table. In the US, I would just sand the table, stain it and then either polyurethane, varnish or lacquer it. In Spain, it looks like stain is called tinte. What is stain called in the UK? I have seen "woodstain" "stain" and "dye" used. Are these just different names for the same type of product?

I would like to use a brand of stain that has many color options. The best I have found in Barcelona is the Liberon brand in the Bauhaus store. Any other recommendations?

In Bauhaus, they advertise some product Tapaporos Antimanchas that goes on after staining and before varnishing. I included a picture here. I'm not sure what this does and how necessary it is. Anyone know?

Any other thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

In the UK woodstain and dye for wood are the same thing. Can't help you on brands in Spain i'm afraid. I've bought some but have no idea if it's any better or worse than others.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here in the Canary isles we use a Stain/Varnish called *Bondex*, comes in various shades, used outside and inside for furniture and wooden doors.


----------



## Rugbyplod (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a front door that the venier is comming away due to the sun, venier is usually attached to the base board using heat (iron on ) is there anywhere in Spain that I can purchase this type of venier, if I cannot get his I Fear I will have to buy a newv door
Many thanks
Bob


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

skip o said:


> I need to refinish a dining room table. In the US, I would just sand the table, stain it and then either polyurethane, varnish or lacquer it. In Spain, it looks like stain is called tinte. What is stain called in the UK? I have seen "woodstain" "stain" and "dye" used. Are these just different names for the same type of product?
> 
> I would like to use a brand of stain that has many color options. The best I have found in Barcelona is the Liberon brand in the Bauhaus store. Any other recommendations?
> 
> ...


The best stain manufacturer available in the UK is a Swedish brand called Valtti. I know they will send orders to the UK but don't know if they send to here. Their website in the UK is Home — Valtti Specialist Coatings — High Performance Professional Paint Supplier if you want to investigate further.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It has been difficult for me to accept that I had much, much better access to tools, materials and DIY information in my hometown of 80,000 people in the USA than I do Spanish city of millions. Still scratching my head over that one.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

skip o said:


> Thanks everyone. It has been difficult for me to accept that I had much, much better access to tools, materials and DIY information in my hometown of 80,000 people in the USA than I do Spanish city of millions. Still scratching my head over that one.


... I really don't/can't believe this.

If I went into my local ferreteria and asked for wood stain and or varnish, I know they would have a number of makes and a host of different colours. Equally if I went into my local paint shop - same answer.

To answer your specific questions;

Stain is wood stain in UK

Wood stain brand that I use - Lakeone 'Tinte Madera' or 'Tinte Madeira'


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

skip o said:


> Thanks everyone. It has been difficult for me to accept that I had much, much better access to tools, materials and DIY information in my hometown of 80,000 people in the USA than I do Spanish city of millions. Still scratching my head over that one.


First of all, I don't think Spaniards are into DIY stuff as much as Americans are. Generally speaking it's cheap to pay someone to do those things professionally here, so that's what people do.

That said, I can't believe they don't have what you're after at a big box store like Leroy Merlin or Brico Depot. At Leroy Merlin in particular I've found their floor workers to be helpful and knowledgeable. They're always willing to explain the uses and differences between different products, and to help me find exactly what I'm after. 

I've stained and finished several pieces of furniture, and I've never used a "tapaporos". I guess deciding to use it or not would depend on what use you're going to give the piece of furniture.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Every paint shop in my town carries a range of wood stains and varnishes for different purposes, so I'm at a loss to understand why they should be difficult to obtain.


----------

